# girlfriends 1st snapper



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

let the weather pass this morning.. untied the Monkey Business and left Bridge Harbor a lil after lunch... found a honey hole compliments of Hilton's Offshore Atlas (a must have, thanks Tom) and put Wendi on her 1st snapper.. good fishing.. good weather.. great girlfriend!!!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

That thing is huge! Good Job Capt.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*I love fishin*

:ac550:Man you and her made a good catch NOW you have to keep um!:fish:


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*congrats*

great picture, its defintley a big un


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

You set the bar pretty high with that one! :fish:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Those are very nice!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Those are very nice!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> Those are very nice!


Thats funny !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

Mr. Holden- Wendi wants to know when she gets to fish on the Booby Trap??? also I must say thanks to your crew.. last weekend her and her son were waiting on me to come in at surfside and her lil boy picked your fighting chair out as the one he liked the most.. she said your crew was very polite  keep up the good work!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

ELOonline said:


> Mr. Holden- Wendi wants to know when she gets to fish on the Booby Trap??? also I must say thanks to your crew.. last weekend her and her son were waiting on me to come in at surfside and her lil boy picked your fighting chair out as the one he liked the most.. she said your crew was very polite  keep up the good work!!!


 Thanks for the coment on the crew its nice to hear, and as far as fishing on the Booby Trap we are going to do an inshore (mile or 2) SHARK trip for my 2 nephews pm me and maybe we can get together and add the fighting chair judge in there. Brett


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the coment on the crew its nice to hear, and as far as fishing on the Booby Trap we are going to do an inshore (mile or 2) SHARK trip for my 2 nephews pm me and maybe we can get together and add the fighting chair judge in there. Brett


wouldn't let me PM you.. you can email me at [email protected] or call me at 281.799.8808.. he would be in heaven with a shark trip  I even talked Wendi into scrubbing the whole boat for ya lol!!!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

My wife loves her some snapper also- congrats!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

After multiple attempts I saw the fish, time to get back to some Monkey Bus....WW


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my......


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Wives, girlfriends and their snappers....ahhh, the memories.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't see no durn fish.........


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

You know what Rodney would have said: "Last time I saw jugs that big, two hillbillies were blowing on them..."


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Shes hooked now ELO.....

Tell her --*She Dun Gooud!*

Good Plug for Tom, Hes got a nice layed out fishing atlas *thats a must to have* on the boat for us WWF folks especially. If a person doesnt have one, they need to get one from an academy or write Tom (hilton on here) to get one..

By studying his atlas, while at home watching the tube, it really helps folks start to understand where things are out there which to me is so important if a person wants to become knowledgeable and study the craft. Its a good'n..

Hog


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

what snapper??


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Well said Hotrod*



Hotrod said:


> Those are very nice!


Couldn't have said it any better myself!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Where is 24Buds with his famous quote when you need it!!!


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

I LOVE SNAPPER!!!!!!! Nice catch.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

PBD539 said:


> Where is 24Buds with his famous quote when you need it!!!


 Well did ya eat it? I checked this thread out this am.....had to resist myself. I do love some snapper also!:rotfl:


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

pz316wa said:


> realy nice catch and a good lookin snapper too


she is a great catch!!!

here is a shot of the action with the Power Stick Plus (the Penn that is)


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Congratulations to your girl friend. Great catch !


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

ELOonline said:


> she is a great catch!!!
> 
> here is a shot of the action with the Power Stick Plus (the Penn that is)


now thats an action shot!!:bounce::bounce: WTG just think she will be out fishing you from now on lol Congrats


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice catch


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

No life jackets needed! Move fish to the right next time. Nice fish to!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice catch! My wife has been bugging me bout goin offshore for the first time.


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

agonzales1981 said:


> Nice catch! My wife has been bugging me bout goin offshore for the first time.


it was a little bumpy out there.. I was nervous she might get sick but she said it was like a roller coaster and LOVED it!!!


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

Going out on a limb and assuming she does not have a log-in ID for 2Cool....


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

jodyisfishing said:


> Going out on a limb and assuming she does not have a log-in ID for 2Cool....


I (Wendi) log in under my Capt's page when I need to


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

and then there was silence ! LOL


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Got any more fishun pics??? Wendi?


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

Tiny said:


> Got any more fishun pics??? Wendi?[/QUOT
> 
> more pics coming soon  We missed everyone yesterday at the boat show... figured yall would at least stop by and say hello


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*I Sorry, but....*

The first post of this thread and the mention of the "Booby Trap" put a smile on my face...just not sure why!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Suddenly, I have a craving for some milk. Very nice........snapper, and the bait is nice too!!!


----------



## RED ON (May 18, 2010)

nice snapper


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*First Snapper*

Congratulations on the first red snapper.

Mike


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

It may be a bit edgy, but I can't resist...

Wendi, are you gonna fish the Texas Women Anglers Tournament (TWAT) this year?


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

Mako Mike said:


> It may be a bit edgy, but I can't resist...
> 
> Wendi, are you gonna fish the Texas Women Anglers Tournament (TWAT) this year?


whats edgy about fishing a tourney.. although I plan to win it!!! currently we are putting a team together to fish the Monkey Business and seeking a sponsor for fuel and entry fees  any takers??? Wendi <3 .. BTW...Capt Shayne says its gonna be the sexiest team on the water!!!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

ELOonline said:


> I (Wendi) log in under my Capt's page when I need to


crickets  LOL


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice Snapper,way to go..not bad for the first one. I am going out next Sunday 6/20/10 for some King's and Snaps..and what ever else I can hook into.


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahh, I remember my 1st girlfriends snapper. I still think about it to this day.


----------

